# Target ammo selection



## noproblem5671 (Dec 6, 2006)

I'm curious opinions there are on the other options in the dollar saver .45 ACP stuff I'm finding in the Natchez catalog. I only kill paper with my Kimber 1911 and I am striving to become a decent target shooter.

American Eagle FMJ 230GR $8.89 per box if I buy ten boxes. My range uses this stuff and I've never been disapointed with it.

Winchester White Box FMJ 230GR $13.36 if I buy ten. I've never had an issue with it. This is out of stock now, but I'm stocked up for a while.

Remington UMC FMJ 230GR $9.90 if I buy ten.

Lawman FMJ 230GR $11.64 if I buy ten.

PMC FMJ 230GR $12.46 if I buy ten.

Magtech FMJ 230GR $11.49 if I buy ten.

Federal NATO FMJ 230GR (Generic white box) $10.88 if I buy ten.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I have shot tons of Winchester over the years and that's my pick. It sells a few dollars cheaper in my area than what you have posted. But each area is a little differently priced.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

I usually buy whatever is convenient. That is usually WWB.

WM


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

U left off CCI Blazer 

I used that and WWB back when I had 1911s...


----------



## Texasdoc (Jan 8, 2007)

I agree with Shipwreck I use mostly CCI Blazer brass as 
i get it at Wal Mart for 8.25 per box if they are out I use Am. Eagle


Doc


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Save the brass and once you have a bunch, handload.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

+1 With 2400.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, not everyone wants to reload.

Sure - I suppose I could save a little on my PS90 ammo by doing that. But first, it takes a while to recoup the costs of the equipment/ And 2 - its just not something I am interested in doing...

Granted, U work up your own reloads. But, I've had too many crap reloads iover the years. Even destroyed a Glock 17 barrel because of one back in 1994. Reloading is not something for me. I'd prefer to stick w/ factory ammo.

More power to ya, though, guys :smt023


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

noproblem5671 said:


> I'm curious opinions there are on the other options in the dollar saver .45 ACP stuff I'm finding in the Natchez catalog. I only kill paper with my Kimber 1911 and I am striving to become a decent target shooter.





2400 said:


> Save the brass and once you have a bunch, handload.


His question was about inexpensive ammo and where to get it. Handloading is a way to get affordable, safe, accurate ammo.



Shipwreck said:


> Well, not everyone wants to reload.
> 
> Sure - I suppose I could save a little on my PS90 ammo by doing that. But first, it takes a while to recoup the costs of the equipment/ And 2 - its just not something I am interested in doing...
> 
> ...


I see you post this a lot and I'm curious. How does buying some crap reloads have anything to do with handloading your own ammo? Handloading may not be for you, but it may be an option for someone else.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Handloading is great if ya' got the time. It's therapy for me. If you're anal about things it's a perfect hobby. Just check and double check everything (primer seating, powder dropped in cases, bullet depth, etc.) and handloads can be much, much better and cheaper than factory. :smt023 :goofy:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

2400 said:


> I see you post this a lot and I'm curious. How does buying some crap reloads have anything to do with handloading your own ammo? Handloading may not be for you, but it may be an option for someone else.


I have admitted that making your own reloads is different from using someone elses. Of course, all those other people THOUGHT they knew what they were doing too  - didn't they.

Anyway, my point is that I have a severe aversion to reloads - no matter where they come from. Mine, yours, the next guy.

I've said that if people wanna do their own, then that's nice for them. For me, I will never let another reload go thru any of my weapons. And, because of my experiences with them, I'm not interested in doing them myself. Besides, at $5.69 per box of 50, its not worth me reloading 9mm ammo - mosyt of what I shoot. Only the 5.7 ammo would be cost effective. And with a gun I've sunk over $2400 into with all of the stuff I have attached to it, ain't no way I'd even think of putting a reload thru that


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I have admitted that making your own reloads is different from using someone elses.
> 1) *Of course, all those other people THOUGHT they knew what they were doing too * - didn't they.
> 
> 2) Anyway, my point is that I have a severe aversion to reloads - no matter where they come from. Mine, yours, the next guy.
> ...


1) I have no idea if they knew what they were doing or not. Unless it's a commercial reloader with at least a $1,000,000 insurance policy I don't/wouldn't shoot anyone else's reloads either.

I do have control over what I do and how I do it when I'm loading. I've had more failures of factory ammo in the last 2 years than any of my handloads in the last 20 years. If you're not confident in your abilities that's up to you. There are millions of guys and gals loading their own with no problems.

2) OK, you have an aversion. The only way you would ever have a chance to shoot any of my loads is out of one of my guns. That will never happen so don't worry about it.
The post above wasn't aimed at you, it was aimed at someone asking for info on affordable ammo. If you shoot a lot it doesn't take long to pay for the equipment, you also save money by not giving or throwing the brass away and reusing it over and over.

3) Other than a post sometime last summer I haven't seen anyone urging you to do any loading or buy any reloads.

4) Once again that's your choice, if it was mine I'd load for it and shoot 200-300 rounds a week. :mrgreen:


----------



## easher (Nov 27, 2006)

*you overlooked one good choice*

I get all my ammo from www.ammoman.com
I use Wolf 230gr ball for target practice. It works great in my 1911 and shoots cleaner than WWB. I pay $129.00 for 500rds delivered.:mrgreen:


----------



## noproblem5671 (Dec 6, 2006)

*More info*

Wolf and Blazer Aluminum won't work for me because my range only allows regular or nickel plated Brass.

I left out Blazer Brass because I'm not impressed by it myself. I have 600 rounds of that at the house now.


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

Curious, I've never heard of a range proscribing some types of ammo. What if you pick up your casings, is that still a problem? Do they have people actually checking what kinds of casings you have? 

At all the ranges I've been to, including a private range here in NC that I recently joined, I see all kinds of casings on the ground, brass, alluminum, whatever.


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I have admitted that making your own reloads is different from using someone elses. Of course, all those other people THOUGHT they knew what they were doing too  - didn't they.
> 
> Anyway, my point is that I have a severe aversion to reloads - no matter where they come from. Mine, yours, the next guy.
> 
> I've said that if people wanna do their own, then that's nice for them. For me, I will never let another reload go thru any of my weapons. And, because of my experiences with them, I'm not interested in doing them myself. Besides, at $5.69 per box of 50, its not worth me reloading 9mm ammo - mosyt of what I shoot. Only the 5.7 ammo would be cost effective. And with a gun I've sunk over $2400 into with all of the stuff I have attached to it, ain't no way I'd even think of putting a reload thru that


I wish I could find ammo as cheap as you, SW. At my Wal-Mart recently, the cost of WWB 9mm incrased to $15.00 per hundred. UMC 250 ct boxes increased from $34 to $40 in one week!

I have purchased Dillon reloading equipment but it's in Iowa so I won't be able to use it until April when I return to the midwest.

My experience is that a clear majority of shooters who compete in IPSC reload their own ammo. They talk of being "dialed in" with the type of bullet, primer and type and amount of powder they need for their particular gun and division.


----------



## noproblem5671 (Dec 6, 2006)

*Yeah they do care.*

My range asks what kind of ammo you've got before you shoot. Every so ofter they actually want to see it just to keep us honest. Since a good portion of my spent brass flys forward of the bench I couldn't pick it all up if I wanted to, but they wouldn't allow it in any case. It's something to do with their contact with their recycler. Unfortunately I bought 6 boxes of Blazer aluminum in .40 cal before I knew this. Now I have to find another range for that or hold onto it until I visit my dad and shoot it on his property.


----------



## Flanker (Jan 26, 2007)

*Fiocchi*

http://www.fiocchiusa.com/cat_centerfire.php

I had been using Blazer and Winchester White Box at range. But the price of the Win.WB took a 21% jump to $27/100 rds at WalMart. So I did some checking around and found Fiocchi Ammo. being used by a forum friend living in Croatia and found it being sold in my City. It's not the lowest price at $13/50 rds Blazer is still around $10/50 rds. but I really find the quality to be very high. Natchez does not stock it right now so I will just buy it local untill they do have it if ever.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

If you check out the reloading threads on this site I posted the cost of equipment in one thread and the cost of loading .45s in another. Yes it will take awhile to pay for your stuff but in the long run you will be money ahead. You will also be a better shooter because you will be able to taylor your ammo to your style and what the gun likes.


----------

